

Donald Knuth's Annual Christmas Tree Lecture - Free Live Lecture - abijlani
http://scpd.stanford.edu/search/publicCourseSearchDetails.do?method=load&courseId=8632047

======
anttipoi
Damn. A time machine is what I want for Christmas. Or a recording of this
lecture.

Any ideas on if this was recorded?

